# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρονικά >  >  Αδεια ασκησεως επαγγελματος.

## BILLYG

Εχω τελειωση τεχνικο λυκειο και θελω να δωσω εξετασεις στο υπουργειο για να παρω την αδεια εξασκησεως. Γνωριζει καποιος φιλος ποια ειναι η υλη που πρεπει να διαβασω;
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## chs

την υλη δεν την γνωριζω αλλα αν δεν σε ενδιαφερει αμεσα και σκεφτεσε να δουλεψεις καπου για αρχη ξεκινα την δουλεια και στην συνεχεια πιθανων μονο με τα ενσημα να παρεις την αδεια 
αυτο εκανα εγω και την πιρα χωρις εξετασεις... αυτο βεβεα εγινε πριν μια πενταετια...

----------


## jimamakas

> Εχω τελειωση τεχνικο λυκειο και θελω να δωσω εξετασεις στο υπουργειο για να παρω την αδεια εξασκησεως. Γνωριζει καποιος φιλος ποια ειναι η υλη που πρεπει να διαβασω;
> Ευχαριστω.





*Χορήγηση άδειας άσκησης επαγγέλματος ραδιοτεχνίτη χωρίς εξετάσεις.*

                                                    >   Αρμόδια Υπηρεσία 
              >   Προϋποθέσεις 
              >   Απαιτούμενα δικαιολογητικά 
              >   Διαδικασία -  Διάρκεια έκδοσης της πράξης 
  >   Κόστος 
               >   Κατεβάστε το αντίστοιχο έντυπο. 
*Αρμόδια Υπηρεσία * 
             Υπηρεσία Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιών της Νομαρχιακής Αυτοδιοίκησης του τόπου κατοικίας του ενδιαφερομένου. 
*Προϋποθέσεις * 
             - Υπηκοότητα κράτους μέλους της ΕΕ. 
             - Ηλικία τουλάχιστον 18 ετών . 
            - Κατοχή *διπλώματος* επιπέδου μεταδευτεροβάθμιας επαγγελματικής κατάρτισης (ΙΕΚ) του Ν.2009/92 των ειδικοτήτων τεχνικός ραδιοτηλεοπτικών και ηλεκτροακουστικών διατάξεων, ηλεκτρονικός οπτικο-ηλεκτρο-ακουστικών συστημάτων, τεχνικός συστημάτων τηλεπικοινωνιών και μετάδοσης πληροφορίας, τεχνικός ηλεκτρονικός τηλεπικοινωνιακών συστημάτων, Τεχνικός συναρμολόγησης ηλεκτρονικών μικροσυσκευών, Τεχνικός κινητής τηλεφωνίας και τηλεπικοινωνιών και άλλων σαφών ειδικοτήτων του ηλεκτρονικού τομέα ή *πτυχίου* τεχνικού ηλεκτρονικών εφαρμογών του ΕΠΛ (Ενιαίου Πολυκλαδικού Λυκείου) ή ισοτίμου κύκλου σπουδών, με την προϋπόθεση προϋπηρεσίας 200 ημερομίσθιων ή *πτυχίου* ΤΕΛ και ΤΕΕ Β΄ κύκλου σπουδών των ειδικοτήτων ηλεκτρονικός εγκαταστάσεων και αυτοματισμού, ηλεκτρονικός ραδιοτηλεοπτικών συσκευών και εγκαταστάσεων, ηλεκτρονικός αυτοματισμού, ηλεκτρονικός επικοινωνιών ή ισοτίμου τίτλου σπουδών, με την προϋπόθεση προϋπηρεσίας 400 ημερομίσθιων. 

*Απαιτούμενα δικαιολογητικά * 
             - Αίτηση - υπεύθυνη δήλωση 
            - Επικυρωμένο αντίγραφο προβλεπόμενου διπλώματος ,πτυχίου ή απολυτηρίου . 
             - Βεβαίωση προϋπηρεσίας (όπου απαιτείται) 
             - Φωτοαντίγραφο Αστυνομικής Ταυτότητας ή Διαβατηρίου 
            - Τρεις (3) πρόσφατες έγχρωμες φωτογραφίες τύπου ταυτότητας 
- Υπεύθυνη δήλωση άρθρου 8 Ν.1599/86 του ενδιαφερόμενου ότι δεν υπόκειται στις στερήσεις του άρθρου 19 του Ν. 1763/88 από αμετάκλητη καταδίκη για ανυποταξία ή λιποταξία, καθώς και ότι δεν έχει καταθέσει παρόμοια δικαιολογητικά σε άλλη υπηρεσία της χώρας. 

*Διαδικασία - Διάρκεια έκδοσης της πράξης* 
             Υποβάλλονται τα απαιτούμενα δικαιολογητικά και χορηγείται η σχετική άδεια μέσα σε ένα περίπου μήνα από την ημερομηνία υποβολής τους. O ακριβής χρόνος καθορίζεται κάθε φορά από τη Υπηρεσία που αναλαμβάνει την ολοκλήρωση της παρεχόμενης υπηρεσίας. 
*Κόστος 
*                             Παράβολο χαρτοσήμου *15 �*

----------


## jimamakas

και αυτο για βοηθος ραδιοτεχνητη.... με εξετασεις δεν βρηκα!!!! η πηγη και αρμοδια αρχη ειναι το υπουργειο μεταφορων & επικοινωνιων εδω ειναι το link δες μονος για καλητερα

http://www.yme.gr/index.php?getwhat=...96&id=&tid=396

*Χορήγηση άδειας άσκησης επαγγέλματος βοηθού ραδιοτεχνίτη χωρίς εξετάσεις.*

_Η Υπηρεσία αυτή βρίσκεται υπό ένταξη στο σύστημα διεκπεραίωσης μέσω ΚΕΠ_                                               >  Αρμόδια Υπηρεσία 
              >  Προϋποθέσεις 
              >  Απαιτούμενα δικαιολογητικά  
              >  Διαδικασία  
              >  Διάρκεια έκδοσης της πράξης 
              >  Κόστος 
              >  Διάρκεια ισχύος 
              >  Σημείωση 


              >  Κατεβάστε το αντίστοιχα έντυπα.                                                                Αρμόδια Υπηρεσία                                 Υπηρεσία Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιών της Νομαρχιακής Αυτοδιοίκησης του τόπου κατοικίας του ενδιαφερομένου.                                                               Προϋποθέσεις                                 ● Να έχει την υπηκοότητα κράτους μέλους της Ε.Ε.
            ● Να έχει συμπληρώσει το 16ο έτος της ηλικίας του
            ● Να είναι:
            α) απόφοιτος αναγνωρισμένης από το Κράτος μέσης Σχολής Ηλεκτρονικών προσωπικής φοιτήσεως ή δι' αλληλογραφίας
            β) απόφοιτος στρατιωτικής Σχολής ραδιοτεχνίας
γ) απόφοιτος μη αναγνωρισμένου εργαστηρίου ελευθέρων επαγγελματικών σπουδών ραδιοτεχνίας- τηλεόρασης και συναφών ειδικοτήτων τουλάχιστον ετήσιας φοίτησης
δ) Πτυχιούχος του τμήματος ειδίκευσης: «Τεχνικός Ηλεκτρονικών Εφαρμογών» του Ενιαίου Πολυκλαδικού Λυκείου ΕΛΠ ή ισότιμου τίτλου σπουδών
ε) πτυχιούχος Τεχνικού Επαγγελματικού Λυκείου (ΤΕΛ) και ΤΕΕ Β΄ κύκλου σπουδών των ειδικοτήτων : (Ι) «Ηλεκτρονικών Εγκαταστάσεων και Αυτοματισμού», (ΙΙ) «Ηλεκτρονικός Ραδιοτηλεοπτικών Συσκευών και Εγκαταστάσεων», (ΙΙΙ) «Ηλεκτρονικός Αυτοματισμών», (IV) «Ηλεκτρονικός Επικοινωνιών», (V) ή κάτοχος ισότιμου τίτλου σπουδών 
            στ) απόφοιτος Τεχνικής Επαγγελματικής Σχολής (ΤΕΣ) ειδκότητας «Ραδιοφωνίας- Τηλεόρασης»
ζ) απόφοιτος ΤΕΕ Α΄ κύκλου σπουδών των Ειδικοτήτων «Ηλεκτρονικός Συσκευών και Εγκαταστάσεων», «Ηλεκτρονικός Επικοινωνιών» ή άλλου ισότιμου τίτλου σπουδών

----------


## sv9gph

Την αδεια εξασκησεως επαγγελματος την αποκτησα  το 2000 απο την διευθυνση μεταφορων & επικοινωνιων δηνοντας της σχετικεσ εξετασει ,γραπτα και προφορικα.Η υλη η οποια διαβασα ηταν ολα τα βιβλια δευτερα και τριτης τεχνηκου λυκειου που αφορουσαν τον τομεα ηλεκτρονηκων και αυτοματησμων Η αδεια πανω γραφει "αδεια ασκησης επαγγελματος ραδιοτεχνιτι "Δεν χρειαζονται ενσημα και η αδεια δεν ειναι για βοηθο ραδιοτεχνιτη.....Το μονο που χριαζεται ειναι διαβασμα και καπια παραβολα οταν θα πασ για εξετασεις οι οποιες γινονται 2 φορεσ το χρονο

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

[βασιλικο διαταγμα  510 ] αυτο αναφερει  την υλη και τα προσοντα  για την  αδεια ασκησης επαγγελματος
[νομομοθετικο διαταγμα 2624] αναφερει  για την αδεια  ραδιολογικου εργαστηριου α,β,γ  κατηγοριας αν σε  ενδιαφερει.
http://www.saregr.gr/ για περισοτερες πληροφοριες

----------


## takhs764

καλησπερα θελω να ρωτησω εαν μπορω να βγαλω άδεια άσκησης επαγγέλματος ηλεκτρολογου εχω πτυχιο απο τελ. 
και εαν εχουν αλλαξει κατι με τα ημερομισθια θελει ακομα 400 ενσημα ξερει καποιος?
 μονο την αδεια θελω να εχω οχι οτι θα δουλευο καπου (το χαρτι χρειαζομαι δηλαδι) :Cool:

----------


## αλπινιστης

Για να μην ανοιξω αλλο θεμα, συνεχιζω εδω.....

Ξερει κανεις εαν και πως αναβαθμιζονται οι αδειες ραδιοτεχνιτη?
Εχω την αδεια 15 χρονια και στα περισοτερα απο αυτα εχω ενσημα ως ηλεκτρονικος.
Υπαρχει τροπος με εξετασεις ή χωρις, να αναβαθμισω την αδεια μου?

----------


## john_b

Έχω και εγώ από τεχνικό λύκειο ειδικότητα ηλεκτρονικός εγκαταστάσεων και αυτοματισμού, μη μου βάζεται ιδέες ρε γμτ.
Με καμιά 400αριά QSO γίνεται δουλειά;

----------


## matthew

Έχουν αλλάξει οι ονομασίες των ειδικοτήτων. Οι ραδιοτεχνίτες Α & Β σε ραδιοτεχνικοί Α & Β & οι ραδιοηλεκτρολόγοι σε ραδιοηλεκτρονικοί αντίστοιχα (νόμος 4053/2012). Περισσότερα εδώ: http://nomoi.info/%CE%A6%CE%95%CE%9A...%CE%BB-10.html

----------


## spiroscfu

> Για να μην ανοιξω αλλο θεμα, συνεχιζω εδω.....
> 
> Ξερει κανεις εαν και πως αναβαθμιζονται οι αδειες ραδιοτεχνιτη?
> Εχω την αδεια 15 χρονια και στα περισοτερα απο αυτα εχω ενσημα ως ηλεκτρονικος.
> Υπαρχει τροπος με εξετασεις ή χωρις, να αναβαθμισω την αδεια μου?



η μεγάλη μαλακία είναι πως μένεις πάντα στάσιμος ή βγαίνεις στο εξωτερικό σε κάποιο πανεπιστήμιο 

ή αν έχεις φράγκα υπάρχουν και κολέγια στην ελλάδα που δίνουν πανεπιστημιακούς τίτλους (bachelor και master) μηχανικού


υγ.
του bachelor αντίστοιχή σε τει και του master σε αει

----------

